# Laud lady School v State school in Benitachel



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

We are moving to Moraira in August and have 2 children aged 8 and 4, and we are trying to decide if we should place the children in state schools or Laud Lady school ,we would welcome any comments from posters on the pros and cons re the schools, thanks in anticipation


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> We are moving to Moraira in August and have 2 children aged 8 and 4, and we are trying to decide if we should place the children in state schools or Laud Lady school ,we would welcome any comments from posters on the pros and cons re the schools, thanks in anticipation


at their ages I'd for sure choose state school - they will mix with local Spanish kids, have friends to play with after school & pick up Spanish so much more quickly

your children are almost the same ages as my two were when we came here - at first we sent them to an International school but soon moved them to state school where they still are

of the kids they met at the International school, _none_ of them are still in Spain, whereas they are still friends now with the same kids who they have been going to school with for 10 years - they have solid friendships & a great support system - everyone knows each other & they (& I ) are considered to be 'locals' - something which never quite seems to happen to the kids (nor their families ) at the International schools

that doesn't mean that there's anything wrong with Laude Lady Elizabeth - there isn't - it's just a different 'world' with kids from a greater geographical area whose families are very often not here long term


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you for the comprehensive reply.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think you have to look at what your plans are. 

If this is a 'forever move', then state school would be best as discussed above.

If you don't know and you may move back to UK whilst your children are still at school, then you need to think carefully about the curriculum.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, we are moving for the long term.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Ours wasn't a forever move, our two girls were 9 & 6 when they started at Spanish state school, and were there until we moved back to the UK when they were 12 & 9. They settled quickly in Spain , had good friends, lovely teachers and fluent Spanish within 6 months.

Returning to state school in the UK, they settled quickly, are trilingual, sociable, literate and excellent mathematicians. My eldest will do her Spanish GCSE in 2 weeks aged not-quite-14 and is predicted an A*. My little one (nearly 11) takes her Year 6 SAT's in 3 weeks and is taking the very high (level 6) paper. We did virtually no formal English with them at all in Spain ; just talking and reading English bedtime stories, but they did have reasonable English literacy before we moved there.

I guess all this points to the fact that attending Spanish school at that age gave them skills and confidence that I think an international couldn't have, and it's this that has propelled them to success in their education now. Go for it.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

On a practical note, my 8 year old is having intensive spanish lessons at the moment, can anyone tell me how it actually works i.e. on day one of school is he just put straight into a class or will have have an english speaking peer with him to assist for a while? The school we are looking at is Santa Maria Magdalena in Benitachell, thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> On a practical note, my 8 year old is having intensive spanish lessons at the moment, can anyone tell me how it actually works i.e. on day one of school is he just put straight into a class or will have have an english speaking peer with him to assist for a while? The school we are looking at is Santa Maria Magdalena in Benitachell, thanks


I have a friend whose kids go there - there are quite a lot of English speaking kids there

they do get extra help for a while - they are taken out of classes for extra language lessons a few hours a week - I don't know if they have a 'buddy' system though


one thing - if you're going to be in Moraira you'll be out of their catchment area


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, we are initially renting in Cumbre del sol i believe it is in the right catchment area?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> Thanks, we are initially renting in Cumbre del sol i believe it is in the right catchment area?


possibly - you'd need to check with the ayto to be sure


once you move to Moraira you might be asked to move the kids though - this happened a while ago in Jávea - any child who had moved out of catchment had to move schools to the nearest


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------

